# BMW or Audi drivers....



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

It has always been well documented that _most_ BMW drivers are complete knobs, well I honestly think that Audi drivers are giving them a good run for their money, if not actually picking up the gauntlet and racing ahead of them, I've been doing some serious mileage over the last few weeks and for me, Audi drivers now shade it :smirk:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...cars-find-they-contain-tossers-20150930102445


----------



## JCW (Oct 9, 2015)

Fish said:



			It has always been well documented that _most_ BMW drivers are complete knobs, well I honestly think that Audi drivers are giving them a good run for their money, if not actually picking up the gauntlet and racing ahead of them, I've been doing some serious mileage over the last few weeks and for me, Audi drivers now shade it :smirk:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...cars-find-they-contain-tossers-20150930102445

Click to expand...

You right mate , i notice it more now i got my 7 month old daughter in the car with me a lot these days , one flash me to get by leaving bournemouth despite the bumper to bumper traffic in front on me , so i let him by and then give him the flashes back


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2015)

Ronnie Pickering drives a Citoren.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ronnie Pickering drives a Citoren.
		
Click to expand...

Looking for a fight? Bare-knuckle fight. Come on. I'll fight ya. Come on. I'll smash ya. You want a fight or what?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

Clarkson has been saying this for ages. As an Audi driver I could not possibly comment. 

Although I have defiantly noticed a difference in road users attitudes to me.  I used to drive a Kia at exactly the same speed as I drive my Audi now, and on motorways no one would ever get out of the way of me in the Kia if they were pithering in the outside/middle lane overtaking no one, in fact many saw it as an insult to be overtaken by a Kia.  Where as if they see the 4 rings of tosspotiness in their rear view mirror more definitely shift out of my way.  

I think you get drivers of all sorts of vehicles who seem to drive 3 yards behind you even though you in in a stream of traffic and can't go any further.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 9, 2015)

Audi drivers do seem to have taken over from BMW ones as biggest jerks on the road!

Years ago it was Volvo dilwits - in the outside lanes - or Rover 820 drivers - particularly red ones! The Audis that were around then tended to spend most of their time in the inside lane!

As a Beemer driver, I noticed the change from Volvos being my greatest scourge to (unbadged) 5-series Beemers became the cursed ones! The BMW was replaced (after 300k) by an Audi that featured in the last episode of Morse, followed by a Quattro.

Of course, the rel scourge are the slow old F's in their Mercs - though perhaps not my golfing mate in his 6.3AMG! Some of them can't even drive past bollards without finding some excuse to wipe them out!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ronnie Pickering drives a Citoren.
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2015)

I think they've been as bad as each other for a while now.

The problem imo is that they're either reps cars who do a lot of miles or successful business people who have got to where they are by being selfish inconsiderate pillocks.

My commute has a couple of queues in it, and you can pretty much always tell which cars going past you in the wrong lane will want to cut in near the front from the badge on the boot.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...moped-rider-bare-knuckle-fight-overtaken.html


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Looking for a fight? Bare-knuckle fight. Come on. I'll fight ya. Come on. I'll smash ya. You want a fight or what?
		
Click to expand...

Some of the Vines are comedy gold.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Just a PS to add it's not all BMW/Audi drivers, I'm sure there are some very good ones. It's just that a high proportion of bad ones drive those cars.

A Venn diagram would be perfect for this.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Audi drivers do seem to have taken over from BMW ones as biggest jerks on the road!

Years ago it was Volvo dilwits - in the outside lanes - or Rover 820 drivers - particularly red ones! The Audis that were around then tended to spend most of their time in the inside lane!

As a Beemer driver, I noticed the change from Volvos being my greatest scourge to (unbadged) 5-series Beemers became the cursed ones! The BMW was replaced (after 300k) by an Audi that featured in the last episode of Morse, followed by a Quattro.

Of course, the rel scourge are the slow old F's in their Mercs - though perhaps not my golfing mate in his 6.3AMG! *Some of them can't even drive past bollards without finding some excuse to wipe them out!* 

Click to expand...

I swerved to miss a Fox, or was it a big cat, could have been a ginger dog........well it did have 4 legs I know that, and what with the sun in my eyes also the bollards never stood a chance, total bill = Â£950


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...moped-rider-bare-knuckle-fight-overtaken.html

Click to expand...

a) thanks for the link to a Daily Mail story, but do you really think I will stoop to such depths as visiting that web site?
b) I knew who he was, it was a bad attempt at humour as that is what the moped driver kept saying to him. So your response really should have been 'Ronnie d&Â£f%$36 Pickering'


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 9, 2015)

Fish said:



			I swerved to miss a Fox, or was it a big cat, could have been a ginger dog........well it did have 4 legs I know that, and what with the sun in my eyes also the bollards never stood a chance, total bill = Â£950 

Click to expand...

Interesting. You slag off BMW/Audi drivers yet you can't even see what is on the road in front of you


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			a) thanks for the link to a Daily Mail story, but do you really think I will stoop to such depths as visiting that web site?
b) I knew who he was, it was a bad attempt at humour as that is what the moped driver kept saying to him. So your response really should have been 'Ronnie d&Â£f%$36 Pickering' 

Click to expand...


Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Just a PS to add it's not all BMW/Audi drivers, I'm sure there are some very good ones. It's just that a high proportion of bad ones drive those cars.

A Venn diagram would be perfect for this. 

Click to expand...

Actually it's mostly due to the fact that us Audi drivers are busy and important people with people to see, places to go, deals to do, PowerPoints to present.  And we do not really want to be held up by some loser in a clapped out rust bucket pithering along at 65 in the outside lane.  They should really have lanes depending on the cost and top speed of your car.  BMW, Audi, Mercs are allowed to do 100 in the middle and outside lane, the rest can fight it out with the HGVs in the slow lane.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2015)

:angry::ears:



Region3 said:



			I think they've been as bad as each other for a while now.

The problem imo is that they're either reps cars who do a lot of miles or successful business people who have got to where they are by being selfish inconsiderate pillocks.

My commute has a couple of queues in it, and you can pretty much always tell which cars going past you in the wrong lane will want to cut in near the front from the badge on the boot.
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			Just a PS to add it's not all BMW/Audi drivers, I'm sure there are some very good ones. It's just that a high proportion of bad ones drive those cars.

A Venn diagram would be perfect for this. 

Click to expand...

You did well to rectify your first post:angry::ears:


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Interesting. You slag off BMW/Audi drivers yet you can't even see what is on the road in front of you  

Click to expand...

It came flying out of the hedge, I wasn't going fast because the bollards were right opposite a speed camera, but I took the bollards out along with most of my Merc


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

Driving down to Woking then back up to Newcastle over last weekend, both me and Kraxx noticed that the outside lane of the motorway, seemed to be owned by BMW, Audi, VW and Merc drivers, all of whom were doing well over the speed limit.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Actually it's mostly due to the fact that us Audi drivers are busy and important people with people to see, places to go, deals to do, PowerPoints to present.  And we do not really want to be held up by some loser in a clapped out rust bucket pithering along at 65 in the outside lane.  They should really have lanes depending on the cost and top speed of your car.  BMW, Audi, Mercs are allowed to do 100 in the middle and outside lane, the rest can fight it out with the HGVs in the slow lane. 

Click to expand...

I'll need a 4th lane then


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm one of those BMW drivers. I think the problem is that when you have 184 BHP to play with, you tend to use it more often than not getting away from sunday drivers. I try my best to stay away from folk on the roads. Less contact with other drivers and the less chance of an accident. Mostly on motorway right enough doing about 250 miles a week. Audi drivers are getting worst but most of them end up at the side of the motorway with a engine management light on because they like to redline it too much. 

2.0Tdi Audi A3 drivers with it mapped are thee scourge of the roads.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			You did well to rectify your first post:angry::ears:
		
Click to expand...

I had a rare moment of clarity and realised it's not all of you :ears:


Maybe 20% of drivers of the aforementioned cars drive like idiots, but over 50% of the idiots drive those cars.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Clarkson has been saying this for ages. As an Audi driver I could not possibly comment. 

Although I have defiantly noticed a difference in road users attitudes to me.  I used to drive a Kia at exactly the same speed as I drive my Audi now, and on motorways no one would ever get out of the way of me in the Kia if they were pithering in the outside/middle lane overtaking no one, in fact many saw it as an insult to be overtaken by a Kia.  Where as if they see the 4 rings of tosspotiness in their rear view mirror more definitely shift out of my way.  

I think you get drivers of all sorts of vehicles who seem to drive 3 yards behind you even though you in in a stream of traffic and can't go any further.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should mention about drivers pulling out your way. I got a bmw 5 series last month and have noticed loads of people pull over out my way especially on the motorway even the middle lane at 70mph, I think people maybe think I'm an unmarked patrol car


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I'm one of those BMW drivers. I think the problem is that when you have 184 BHP to play with, you tend to use it more often than not getting away from sunday drivers. I try my best to stay away from folk on the roads. Less contact with other drivers and the less chance of an accident. Mostly on motorway right enough doing about 250 miles a week. Audi drivers are getting worst but most of them end up at the side of the motorway with a engine management light on because they like to redline it too much. 

2.0Tdi Audi A3 drivers with it mapped are thee scourge of the roads.
		
Click to expand...

I've got 316bhp to play with, but it doesn't mean I have to be inconsiderate.

It does, however, allow me to really annoy those that annoy me.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd have to agree that on average, Audi drivers seem to be the biggest perpetrators, and especially young lads in A3.
I was driving north on the last night in a 50mph zone that seems to dog the A1/M1 route, with average speed cameras, doing 50mph (actual on GPS) and still got flashed by some twonk in a A Class Merc.  I had nowhere to go anyway and there was all of 50 yards of clear space in front of me so what he was thinking of I don't know.  When I did have space to pull over he went past a sizzling 2mph faster than me.  I got a really good laugh when we hit a queue and his outside lane was jammed and the inside (in which I was now travelling) and middle lane traffic was still moving


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I'm one of those BMW drivers. I think the problem is that when you have 184 BHP to play with, you tend to use it more often than not getting away from sunday drivers. I try my best to stay away from folk on the roads. Less contact with other drivers and the less chance of an accident. Mostly on motorway right enough doing about 250 miles a week. Audi drivers are getting worst but most of them end up at the side of the motorway with a engine management light on because they like to redline it too much. 

2.0Tdi Audi A3 drivers with it mapped are thee scourge of the roads.
		
Click to expand...

What about mapped A220 drivers?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 9, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Driving down to Woking then back up to Newcastle over last weekend, both me and Kraxx noticed that the outside lane of the motorway, seemed to be owned by BMW, Audi, VW and Merc drivers, all of whom were doing well over the speed limit.
		
Click to expand...


Yep...:ears:


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			It has always been well documented that _most_ BMW drivers are complete knobs, well I honestly think that Audi drivers are giving them a good run for their money, if not actually picking up the gauntlet and racing ahead of them, I've been doing some serious mileage over the last few weeks and for me, Audi drivers now shade it :smirk:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...cars-find-they-contain-tossers-20150930102445

Click to expand...

Just wondering where I fall into this robin. I am currently 'gaming' a 550i M-Sport and 2010 328i rep mobile. I'm Sure you'll let me know......


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Just wondering where I fall into this robin. I am currently 'gaming' a 550i M-Sport and 2010 328i rep mobile. I'm Sure you'll let me know......

Click to expand...

Me too, I'm currently 'gaming' both Audi and Beemer in my household  



PS........not fitted for either, both were bought off the shelf


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Just wondering where I fall into this robin. I am currently 'gaming' a 550i M-Sport and 2010 328i rep mobile. I'm Sure you'll let me know......

Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Me too, I'm currently 'gaming' both Audi and Beemer in my household  



PS........not fitted for either, both were bought off the shelf   

Click to expand...

You're both a right pair....


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Me too, I'm currently 'gaming' both Audi and Beemer in my household  



PS........not fitted for either, both were bought off the shelf   

Click to expand...

Best you keep a low profile ............... Audi, Beemer and a two wheeled Lycra wearer, it really doesn't get worse than that!


----------



## Craigg (Oct 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Best you keep a low profile ............... Audi, Beemer and a two wheeled Lycra wearer, it really doesn't get worse than that!
		
Click to expand...

I drive around 800 miles a week, sometimes up to 1000, and I'm afraid to say there are two big annoyances on the roads for me. Ignorant Audi drivers, and grown men riding around in shiny girls outfits. They all seem to think they have a God given right to the piece of road I'm on.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I drive around 800 miles a week, sometimes up to 1000, and I'm afraid to say there are two big annoyances on the roads for me. Ignorant Audi drivers, and grown men riding around in shiny girls outfits. They all seem to think they have a God given right to the piece of road I'm on.
		
Click to expand...

The best bit is when we ride 2 abreast........just like the Highway Code tells us too   :ears:


----------



## Craigg (Oct 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			The best bit is when we ride 2 abreast........just like the Highway Code tells us too   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Took a while but relatively easy in the end. :ears:


----------



## drdel (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm finding young women driving Golfs and Minis seem to be some of the most aggressive and they happily ignore most junction signs; usually with a phone in hand.


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 12, 2015)

Also what is with the amount of young folk all driving about in AMG Mercs? They cost a bloody fortune and I'm pretty sure it's not Wonga financed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 14, 2015)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...cars-find-they-contain-tossers-20150930102445


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Also what is with the amount of young folk all driving about in AMG Mercs? They cost a bloody fortune and I'm pretty sure it's not Wonga financed.
		
Click to expand...

Depends if you mean the AMG trim models or the AMG engineered models.
I have an A220 AMG and it was only a few grand more than a Mondeo Titanium X. So not that expensive.
The A45 AMG on the other hand... but dont see many of those around.


----------

